# N2A Card Upgrade to Jelly Bean Available



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Heads up for folks who have the Nook Color and are rooting it with the N2A card:  There's an upgrade available to download for the N2A (Nook to Android) card that upgrades it to the Jelly Bean OS.  Folks who'd bought the card were supposed to get an email with a 50% discount for the download that upgrades the card.  I didn't get one so contacted them and they sent me a code and I downloaded it last night straight to the card in the Nook Color.  Definitely a nicer looking OS, I need to break down and read the info on the site about how things work, though.  

Still not a huge fan of the NC, even with Jelly Bean running, but I'll probably keep it to keep the grandkids entertained.  But even they get frustrated with it compared to the iPads/iPhones they're used to.  If I hadn't found the app that recalibrates the screen, I probably would've thrown the thing against the wall by now!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

You know, I bought the N2A JellyBean card....don't do it.  They currently have a really horrible problem with random shutdowns and freezes.  The shutdowns are the worst though, as it happens when the Nook is sitting there (eg. overnight, or in your bag for a few hours).  The kernel they use has a known problem with this, and they haven't updated the kernel.

If you are interested, its actually really easy to make your own JellyBean card for the nook tablet, if there is interest, I can post the link to the site and give any help here.  I ended up making my own and the experience has been MUCH better.  I don't have random shutdowns and everything is very stable (and fast!).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any random shutdowns yet - then again I haven't done much with it beyond getting the apps I wanted on it sorted out and organized.  I do like this version much better than the older one.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I haven't had any random shutdowns yet - then again I haven't done much with it beyond getting the apps I wanted on it sorted out and organized. I do like this version much better than the older one.


Jelly Bean is very nice...I liked it too. If you haven't had any random shutdowns, that is great. Go to their forum, there are a lot of people like me where its just not stable. I ended up making my own, and haven't looked back  Let me know if you do run into problem and end up needing to make your own. Good luck.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Zero said:


> if there is interest, I can post the link to the site and give any help here. I ended up making my own and the experience has been MUCH better. I don't have random shutdowns and everything is very stable (and fast!).


I'm interested in your link.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I'm interested in your link.


Sure, check your PM.


----------

